

This plugin cleanly disables WebRTC, for Firefox - ChrisAntaki
https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/disable-webrtc-firefox

======
charriu
So this is basically media.peerconnection.enabled=false in about:config,
right?

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Yes, I wanted this addon to be an easy way to toggle that setting on & off.
Especially for people who are less tech savvy, and might be intimidated by
"about:config".

